# Best route from Navan/Cavan to South Dublin



## Pisces (19 Dec 2008)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone has experience driving from Cavan to Donnybrook/Clonskeagh. I'd probably end up going via Dunshauglin  so if you come from anywhere in Meath, that'll be helpful. The N4 may be an option (coming from the Cavan/Meath border)... I'm not sure. Hence the question

All of the online resources (aa roadwatch, google maps, msn maps) are sending me via the city centre and as traffic is going to be crazy, I'd rather avoid it if possible.

Does anybody have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance,
pisces


----------



## ubiquitous (19 Dec 2008)

Pisces said:


> The N4 may be an option (coming from the Cavan/Meath border)...


Where in Cavan are you travelling from?

2 possibilities: 

The straight way: Kells, Navan etc via M50 
The longer (but maybe quicker) way: Oldcastle to Mullingar and onward via M4 & M50.


----------



## dereko1969 (19 Dec 2008)

also what time are you travelling at?


----------



## Pisces (19 Dec 2008)

I'll be travelling from near oldcastle so I often go the N4 to west dublin.  I've never travelled it at commuter times though. I know the route from the N4 to donnybrook quite well.

I will be travelling around 7.30/8 in the morning  or later if this proves too crazy(thankfully it's only occasionally)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## shaking (19 Dec 2008)

Depending on the time you go it can be easier to go through Ashbourne and onto the M50 I'd get off at templeogue and come down through rathmines and ranelagh into Donnybrook. 
If you're going through Dunshaughlin I'd go out the side gate of Phoenix Park up to Kilmainham and over to Donnybrook either by going down the canal or through harolds cross and down - certainly wouldn't go through town.


----------



## Bob the slob (20 Dec 2008)

Rathmines and ranelagh are crazy at rushhour.  Be prepared for a lot of real crap traffic.  The canal is absolute madness too.

check out this route from the m50 to donnybrook.  *http://tinyurl.com/4sar5l*  it has less traffic lights and i would say it would be much quicker.  although people here can comment or criticise but its the routei take from tallaght to donnybrook and works for me


----------



## cleverclogs7 (20 Dec 2008)

check out AA.ie they give best route


----------



## ubiquitous (20 Dec 2008)

cleverclogs7 said:


> check out AA.ie they give best route




The OP said


Pisces said:


> All of the online resources (aa roadwatch, google maps, msn maps) are sending me via the city centre and as traffic is going to be crazy, I'd rather avoid it if possible.


----------



## zag (22 Dec 2008)

Bob the slob said:


> Rathmines and ranelagh are crazy at rushhour.  Be prepared for a lot of real crap traffic.  The canal is absolute madness too.
> 
> check out this route from the m50 to donnybrook.  *http://tinyurl.com/4sar5l*  it has less traffic lights and i would say it would be much quicker.  although people here can comment or criticise but its the routei take from tallaght to donnybrook and works for me



Just bear in mind that the last few steps of these directions are redundant.  Once you get to step 13 (Beaver Row) you are effectively in the local Donnybrook area, so you will need to customise the steps from here on depending on where you want to go.

z


----------



## FredBloggs (22 Dec 2008)

Not sure if you've travelled already since you posted this on 19/12/08 but if you haven't go the M50 get off at Dundrum rather than templeogue - you avoid Ranelagh etc. 
At the end of the slip road from the M50 there is a roundabout - take the third turn off so you are on a road running parallel to the M50. At the first set of lights you hit turn left and stay in the left lane. Keep staight - past the Beacon Hotel, past the Goat Pub. After about two miles you'll hit the back end of Donnybrook. If you want Donnybrook Village turn left at a bridge (the first one you see). This is Bever Row. Go along Bever Row past the Bus Station. Turn left at the traffic lights and you're in Donnybrook!


----------



## Pisces (23 Dec 2008)

Thanks for all the options here - it's very helpful. I haven't travelled the route yet, and thankfully won't have to start until mid January.

I like the sound of a few different ones here and I think it's going to be trial and error. Travelling through Ashbourne is worth a try and I didn't think about staying on the M50 and coming off at Templeogue or Dundrum. I'm actually travelling to the business park on Beech Hill so I don't have to go down quite as far as Donnybrook so the directions are spot on.

I'll try a different route each morning and see what's the best. Fingers crossed!

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## noel_c (23 Dec 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> Not sure if you've travelled already since you posted this on 19/12/08 but if you haven't go the M50 get off at Dundrum rather than templeogue - you avoid Ranelagh etc.


I'd second the suggestion of taking the M50 and leaving at the Dundrum exit. I've travelled a similar route and it's probably the quickest option. Once you pass the Beacon it's literally a straight run all the way down until the turn onto Beech Hill. The traffic on Goatstown Road can be very heavy. But it's not as bad as Ranelagh or Rathmines.


----------

